# James Coombes table engine info needed



## cwebs (Sep 13, 2012)

I am new to this forum an I am very glad to find it. But now I need a little help. Some time ago I started building the James Coombes Table Engine and have it about half done. Went to get back on it and have lost the plans. Two questions, Is the "Mine Engine" 1/2 scale of the "Table Engine"? What I need to find is the drawing for the cylinder/steam chest/valve assamble. OR drawings of another cylinder assamble close to the "Table Engine". One inch bore and two inch stroke. Any help is very welcome. I can work out all the other parts from the picture if I have to, but, the cylinder is bored, bottom drilled and taped but still in the square. Hate to screw up the work on it.

Looking for the plans for three days did get my shop cleaned up. Thanks, Carl


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've built this engine from plans and did a WIP detailed in this thread:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/james-coombes-mine-engine-barstock-7482/

there's a bit of info posted there.  Good luck with the build and I'll happily answer any questions you may have.  Whose plans are you working with?

Phil


----------



## RCGUY (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are the plans for the Mine Engine.

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/29_mineEngine.pdf

Ed


----------



## cwebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies. It looks like the Mine Engine is 1/2 scale of the Table Engine and I can use the plans. 
Philjoe5, I don't know who's plans I had. I got them of Ebay some time ago.
I also found that the "Jorgensen twin Bernay" Has dementions that are close to what I need for the valve assembly and I can work from them also. Thanks again, Carl


----------

